# Yes Geddy... what did you do???



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone care to guess what this was? :doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ummmm.....maybe a remote??? LOL Geddy certainly did a good job, whatever it was !!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

A Remote is my guess as well!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yup... we are keeping a close watch on her two... b/c she chewed the two batteries that were in it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rut Roh! Did Geddy take away your TV watching privileges ??? :::


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't it amazing what dogs can do with their teeth??? Can you imagine if we tried to do that with our own teeth???


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

If she walks by the TV and the channel changes you'll know you don't have all the parts!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

sharlin said:


> If she walks by the TV and the channel changes you'll know you don't have all the parts!!!!


LOL Steve... you know... that could come in handy!! lol!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Check her mouth for sores if she chewed the batteries!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

YIKES! I think she was telling you all that you watch way too much TV. :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

she SHOULD have attacked the PC not the TV lol!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

man, she done a good job on that remote,


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe that was the remote. But I shouldnt say anything because my last golden Katie ate at least 5 of them. I could hide them anywhere and she would find them.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wow.....what a chew job!

Geddy is so sweet....I'm sure you're not too mad She's just getting ready to train her new little brother


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fran... thanks! Naww... I can't get mad at Geddy lol! besides the massacre was WAAAAY over by teh time I got home lol!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Maybe the bunnies did it??


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

If I asked Hubby he'd say the cat did it :scratchch


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh OH Geddy. I see some of your X-mas presents going back to the store. :no:

But don't worry mommy & daddy won't be able to stay mad enough to take them all back...and they'll probably buy some more before X-mas anyways:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

:doh: AND.......... another one bites the dust... _litterally_ :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh ...Do I know that picture..... Hootie has chewed 17 remotes up......:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> :doh: AND.......... another one bites the dust... _litterally_ :doh:


Was there another remote control massacre???


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

um... :uhoh:

There might have been :samurail:

Let's just say some doofus (me) left the livingroom remote in easy reach :slap:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Great new dog toy idea!!!! A fake remote control with a squeaker inside...

Have you tried spraying all your remotes with Bitter Apple? ...and what in the world does a "livingroom remote" do exactly?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was just thinking that the remote is probably the one thing that Brady has not touched ... but then I thought about it, and it is never out of my husband's hands long enough for Brady to get it.:doh:


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

maybe he didn't like the tv shows... 
it's amazing how many things they can chew
I remember I had to keep a lot of things when lois was alone at home.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL what a little gremlin.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL...someone...not one of the 3 pups is fessing up...got a hold of Bob's remote for the spareroom tv. Luckily the didnt distroy his "good" remote. so he went out a bought a couple cheap remotes and put the good one away till they grow up some! LOL

mary jean


----------

